# Any ideas on how to edit like this?



## negativespace (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey everyone!

Two photographers editing styles have really stood out for me as they are incredibly natural and clean. I was wondering If anyone had any ideas regarding how such editing is achieve, I would love to try make some sort of preset off the ideas and see what it turns out like (before any of you say it I'm very aware their photos would not be edited from the same preset everytime. 

These photographers are @woodygphoto and @nilpuissant
As you can see they edit in very similar styles, was wondering what people thought their average Lightroom setup would look like i.e if the images are of high contrast or low whites, whatever it might be....

Thanks!


----------



## mcasan (Mar 2, 2018)

I suggest asking those two photographers.  Perhaps they will share their workflows, presets, and other techniques.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 2, 2018)

Having had a look at both Instagram accounts mentioned I very much doubt that even 20 presets would cover all the images that I saw!

Furthermore, how these individuals are actually shooting is at least as important as how they are editing in post-processing. There is no magic sauce in their processing: each image is processes on its merits, yes according to the editors preconceptions of how they want their images to look (we can dignify this with the term 'style' if you like). Nonetheless given the huge diversity of lighting and exposure of the different images there is no possibility that even those 20 presets could produce those images - they are all individual creations.

There is a common misconception in 'digital' photography that a shooting style and post-processing style can somehow be simply bottled as a 'preset'.
This is simply not the case!
There are just no shortcuts to developing one's own style.
There is absolutely no issue with getting inspiration from what others have done (as is obviously the case with the two photographers you mention) but ultimately the hard work will need to be all yours...

Tony Jay


----------



## RobOK (Jul 15, 2018)

Tony Jay said:


> how these individuals are actually shooting is at least as important as how they are editing in post-processing.



Agree with Tony. Both IG accounts are mostly single theme of ocean and surfing. Due to shooting from the beach to the surfers, a lot of silhouettes. The compositions were very clean, this might be the greatest strength of these images. Many feel calming. I think they are bringing out more aqua in the colors.


----------



## dmward (Sep 3, 2018)

I agree with the comments about shooting and processing styles having more to do with subject and vision than applying a canned preset.

Both seem to be processing images to create a strong filmic look. i.e. lots of contrast, transparency like colors, graininess in the B&Ws. Some of the filmic feel can be applied using presets in Lightroom before going farther in processing. However, personally, that's something I'm more likely to apply as a final step.

There are several sources for LR presets that provide film color, tonal response and grain effects based on legacy film stocks.


----------

